# Can i feed them cilantro?



## ckidd_1999 (Dec 1, 2012)

So I was wondering if I could feed a baby Greek tort cilantro, celery, or romain lettuce?


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2012)

Cilantro in moderation. Celery no and romaine as part of a varied diet of other dark leafy greens. Info came from the tortoisetable.org. Check it out. Great sight for plant ID


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. All of the above are fine as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Kathy Coles (Dec 1, 2012)

I won't be buying any more for my RF Zebulun. He won't touch the stuff.


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

I fed mine celery that's find right? Tom said yes but someone else said no lol but they didn't like it much... They liked the potato okay it was just a skinned potato cut into little pieces.


----------



## Blakem (Dec 2, 2012)

I will feed my russian and sulcata romaine and celery leafs. I will sometimes put the celery in there but they don't seem to pay much attention to it.


----------

